# Could Anyone please help me ID these planes?



## Sevan (Mar 3, 2020)

Any help much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2020)

I’m on my phone and the pics are small. Airspeed Envoy. Blue one looks like the “Speed Spitfire”, a heavily modified Mk. I. Sea Fury Trainer and RCAF Fairey Battle Trainer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sevan (Mar 3, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> I’m on my phone and the pics are small. Airspeed Envoy. Blue one looks like the “Speed Spitfire”, a heavily modified Mk. I. Sea Fury Trainer and RCAF Fairey Battle Trainer



Thank you! So, the red blue and silver plane is the airspeed envoy, the blue plane the speed Spitfire, The five bladed prop plane is a Sea Fury Trainer and the yellow plane is the RCAF Fairey Battle Trainer?

Do I have that right?

What is the C in RCAF May I ask?

Humble thanks,

Sevan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2020)

Royal Canadian Air Force

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2020)

Too save everyone's neck...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2020)

The first one is the Airspeed Envoy III ...





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sevan (Mar 3, 2020)

What do you mean?



fubar57 said:


> Too save everyone's neck...
> 
> View attachment 572220
> ​


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2020)

Your last pic of the first post is displayed with rotation 90 degrees right. Just a joke by Fubar57.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

